# Amphibia 710 vs 150?



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

I've finally arrived at the decision that a Vostok Amphibia will be my next watch purchase. However, I'm feeling torn between the 710 and the 150. 

On one hand, the 150 case has great lines that remind me of the Seiko Turtle, which I love. On the other hand, I've read that the 150 is a "Meranom only" case, which is further removed from Vostok's Soviet-era roots. On the other other hand, I'll probably replace the bezel anyway, so how concerned should I really be with "authenticity?"

I see a lot of 710 photos floating around, and I'd love to hear your opinions of the watch if you own one. I'd also love to hear more about the 150. Is it basically the same shape/size as the 710 with a smooth rather than beveled case? How does the "wave" pattern on the dial (especially interested in the white dial) look in normal lighting conditions? And if you own or have owned both, has your experience made you favor one of these models over the other?

Thanks in advance. I'm really excited to join the club.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

The 150 is a 090 without hooded lugs, the dimensions are identical. The 710 is a unique case with a long history and pedigree.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Oops, forgot to mention that I absolutely love my vintage Ministry, every collector should have one


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

mariomart said:


> Oops, forgot to mention that I absolutely love my vintage Ministry, every collector should have one
> 
> View attachment 10895593


Vintage ministry is same dimensions as the new one ?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

mariomart said:


> The 150 is a 090 without hooded lugs, the dimensions are identical. The 710 is a unique case with a long history and pedigree.


Also worth mentioning the lug holes are also identical, meaning they're very low even with the shroud removed. This can be weird for certain straps while good for one-piece ones.

You will start seeing more 150 models soon, even at other vendors, because I think Vostok is in a way replacing the 710 with it, at least for the immediate future.

Having owned both I must say I really like the smooth shape of the 150, very similar and timeless like old beefy Seiko divers and the recent Turtle. I find the 710 a bit ugly, especially on newer models whereas the older model above matches in quirkiness. There was another brand's watch I saw recently that had the same shape as the 710 but with no bezel on top, I think it worked out much better because it emphasized the flat surface without interruption.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

FWIW, here's a couple of comparison pictures of just the cases.

150 vs 710







The 150 is, as Comrade mariomart said, just an 090 case with the lug hoods removed

As for the old 710 vs new 710 question, here's both. Soviet 710 on the left and new Russian 710 on the right














and Soviet 710 on the top








While they appear similar, it seems to me that the Soviet 710 has a more pronounced angle on the bevels. But that just may be my eyesight, as I have no way to measure the angularity...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

@thepossumking I think you have mixed some images, there's no 150 in there  Edit: I'm confused, you do have it there as I looked on the Meranom site just now. Seems different from the 150SE I have..... :-s:-s

I made some comparison shots as well a couple of months ago. I like both cases, the 150 seems less elegant than the 710, but still nice on the wrist. Unfortunately the 150 cannot be bought seperately from Meranom and there are no 150 models in stock.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

sq100 said:


> @thepossumking I think you have mixed some images, there's no 150 in there  Edit: I'm confused, you do have it there as I looked on the Meranom site just now. Seems different from the 150SE I have..... :-s:-s
> 
> I made some comparison shots as well a couple of months ago. I like both cases, the 150 seems less elegant than the 710, but still nice on the wrist. Unfortunately the 150 cannot be bought seperately from Meranom and there are no 150 models in stock.


My 150 case isn't an SE and isn't from Meranom. Maybe the lack of a bezel threw you off, so here's a couple more comparisons. 150 on the left, 710 on the right














There's plenty of non-SE 150s to be found on the 'bay. 
RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIA DIVER WATCH VA 150375 | eBay
There's just one example


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think you should be concerned with "authenticity" at all.

Most, if not all, modern vostok cases are not identical to old soviet ones anyway.
If you are thinking about second hand value, this should be of no concern at all. The new ones are not "collectible" in the same sense like the old ones, but I think people simply want them because they are cool and customizable, which is an equally good reason. b-)

I don't like the angles of the 710 case, nor the shiny polish, so a 150 or a matte 090 would be my vote. Or even better, put new automatic guts inside a soviet case. :-!


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

710


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ragna said:


> Vintage ministry is same dimensions as the new one ?


No, the Soviet Ministry is quite different than the current model unfortuately, it's 1 mm wider, the helicoidal flanks are more fluid, the crown is semi-recessed...many little things.


----------



## 6tffd (Jun 20, 2017)

Might be too late but... go for the 150!


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

You have to like the whole watch...dial, hands, bezel....as well as the case shape. I find the 710 to be very attractive, and a very unique shape, not resembling any other watch that I'm aware of. The 150 looks good, but to me, not quite so elegant at the 710. On the other hand, the 150 looks chunkier and more robust somehow.

You say the 150 looks like the Seiko turtle, which you love. That alone is sufficient reason to get the 150, if you see one with a dial that you like.

I don't dislike the 150 at all, and would consider one if the dial was something I really liked. I did buy one of the new octagonal 670 watches because I liked the 922 dial.

I've got two 710's...one was a Meranom SE 710555 when I got it, but I ended up changing the crown, dial and hands.








The other is a 710007, purchased from Zenitar because I liked the dial. I changed the bezel, crown and strap.


----------



## 6tffd (Jun 20, 2017)

I just think the 150 looks more modern than the 710, which is best suited to the retro styles.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

I prefer the more vintage look of the 710. The 150 is slightly more of a chunky case as well. While I prefer the classic 710 Ministry, both case styles are appealing to me. I love cushion cases.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a 150849 a SE150L07 and a 710059 ...... In my opinion the 150's are more modern looking and they lay on my wrist just right. The 710 is very traditional in my book (but I also put it in a tan leather strap .... so that adds to the look). Mostly I've been wearing the 710 since I got it. Just personal preference.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

150 definitely gives a more modern look and pairs well with NATO's, 710 is for a more elegant and classical leather strap imo

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm looking at getting one with the 150 case. From the renderings the watch back looks very flat. Does it have any curve / flair down on it? I have a vintage 090 that I really like if that helps for comparison.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

A 150 is a 090 with the lug shrouds removed, so you should be able to imagine what it's like.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> I'm looking at getting one with the 150 case. From the renderings the watch back looks very flat. Does it have any curve / flair down on it? I have a vintage 090 that I really like if that helps for comparison.


Here's the back of my 150SE:


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

@larand thanks that helps.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> @larand thanks that helps.


Glad to help. If you like the 090 case, I think you'll like the 150. I have both, and they get 90% of my wrist time.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's my take on these two cases:


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

Sanjuro82 said:


> Here's my take on these two cases:


Good comparison video. Thank you.


----------



## gorelowo11 (Oct 5, 2017)

It is not a replacement of one model by another. They are two parallel branches. The mechanisms are similar. I like 710***


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

The 150 case looks like it would be a great start to a Hamilton Pan Europ homage.


----------

